# SIG 229 E2 vs Elite



## njlam (Dec 9, 2012)

Does anyone one have any thoughts on the E2 version vs the Elite version of the 229?

I know the enhanced elite is a combo of the two, however the only difference I can see is the beavertail.

What purpose does the beavertail serve?

Thanks.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The beavertail ensures you don't get "slide bite"... but more importantly it allows you to get your grip up high on the frame which increases accuracy by creating a lower bore axis (increases point of aim/point of impact). It also helps to manage recoil and quick follow-up shots.


----------

